# Frankfurt Airrail-center (600m long)



## ramakrishna1984 (Jun 21, 2013)

The Airrail Centre is designed to integrate air and rail travel in Frankfurt, providing an important link between Frankfurt Airport Terminal 1 and the ICE high speed rail network.

In addition the Arrail Centre will contain all of the facilities the traveller needs: an office in which to do business, two hotels to sleep and live in, shops to make purchases and a range of leisure activities

*Source>>*





















A map of the site of the Airrail Centre, demonstrating its importance as a transport hub in Frankfurt.


----------

